# Doctor Visit



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

I went for my 3 month check up with Dr. Smith yesterday. My husband got to go with me this time. He has some vacation time to eat up so he spent his time going to the doctor!!! What fun! I was glad he went with me. Nice for the company. It is an hour drive.I told him I had quit the zithromax on September 3rd because of my arms and legs hurting and told him about the side effect of tendonitis. He did know about it but asked if I was still having problems with it and I told him yes but it has calmed down a bit. He told me that if it was a side effect of the zithromax, the tendonitis would completely be gone so it is my connective tissue giving me fits. I was afraid of this. They drew blood again just to see how things are going so I will find that out within a week. I asked him about my index fingers and thumbs that have been hurting and I have osteoarthritis that has set in. He gave me the name of a good book to read on that. He started me on the doxycycline from the tetracycline family, 100 mg MWF. He changed my sleeping to the sonota, 10 mg and I can take my elavil, 10 mg with it. I did it last night and I only woke up once at 3:30. Hopefully, this will work well. I have got to get some sleep!!!!!!!!! I go back in 6 months and we'll see what happens with the new antibiotic! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi Lynne,Gosh, it doesn't seem like you've been on this protocol for three months! My how time flies.It'll be interesting to see what the blood work shows up this time.I still haven't found a new doctor. Haven't been looking. I have felt so rotten over the past several weeks. Well, really ever since I had the second cataract surgery in late August. I feel like I need to take the Celebrex more often than I was taking it. Also taking the lorazepam more often. I don't even take anything for sleep. I have Sonata, Ambien, Melatonin...what else? I don't know. Those things knock me out for about four hours and then.....BAM....I'm awake. Heck, I can manage that taking nothing! I'm so sick of taking pills. All this stuff and then shovelling vitamins, etc. in. It's just all too depressing.At least I'll get my new glasses in a couple of weeks and hopefully I'll feel more comfortable driving.Then to top everything off, my husband is planning to leave his job about mid to late October as it doesn't pay enough. He'll probably end up at a nursing home again. The pay is pretty good for an LVN but, no benefits. (At least none that anybody can afford!)Sorry I'm in such a crappy mood. Nobody needs respond if they don't feel like it.When you took the Sonata and the Elavil and woke at 3:30, were you able to go right back to sleep.By the way, how's the job going? Hope all is well in that department.And thanks for filling us in on the newest developments with your mycoplasma protocol. I've taken doxycycline but not on a long term basis.Stay well,calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi Lynne, I hope you have better luck with the doxycycline. When you quit taking the zithromax, did you notice adverse affects at all? Hope the job is still going great for you.







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Calida, I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. I have noticed you haven't been on as much lately. You will be in my thoughts, okay?Here's the thing with my sleep. I have always been able to go to sleep but constantly waking up during the night BUT able to go back to sleep. Just the constant interruptions drive me nuts and thus, sleep deprived. Yes, with the sonata and elavil, I do go right backto sleep. Now, the doc said I could take another sonata if I wnated to, but since I do go right back to sleep, I don't. I love my job. I couldn't be luckier to have found this one. I love being a secretary and these doctors are just wonderful. I get a blessing everyday from them! They are so special.DeeDee, no, didn't get any adverse affects after quitting the zithromax. It had definately done its job of getting rid of my upper respiratory infection and the cough that lingered for sooooooo long. I know it was working as I had that horrible herx reaction two weeks into taking it. Now, I really don't look forward to the herx again starting this doxy, but we'll see what happens. I just hope it starts working as my arms and legs have been hurting this last week. The doc told me is was the lupus flaring up.Then, to top of my week, I had a wreck Friday morning on the way to work. My husband always figured he'd be the first to have one since we moved to the metroplex since he is on I30 all the time! An 18 year old boy didn't see me coming and he pulled out. I saw him coming and accelerated to try and get out of the way, but,







darn it, just not fast enough......I am just glad that he didn't pull out in front of me as I was going at least 35 and I could have hurt him and my air bag would have gone off and I've heard those hurt! Poor little fella has never had a ticket or a wreck and he was just so upset. I really felt for him, even if it was his fault. One statement he made was, "Well, my insurance was cheap while it lasted!" I was okay, just jostled but my car looks very sad







. I have to get my estimates on Monday and then go from there.Calida, don't you ever worry about griping with us. You should know that's what we are here for, okay? Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Lynne,Thanks for the kind words. Sorry to hear about your auto accident; however, it could have been much worse. Hope you have a good week. How about this cooler weather??!!







calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2000)

Hi ladies Lynne, I'm greatful you were not hurt in the accident!! Did you get sore at all from it? Calida, I LOVE the kiss. Where did you find that? DeeDee


----------

